# Application timing



## Togakure (23 Nov 2013)

Hey guys,

I got out of the CF coming up on a year ago (it's complicated), and I'm looking at rejoining. I'm looking to time the application so that if I get an offer, it comes in around the June to August time frame. So - when do you all think would be a good time to apply? I'm in a schooling program that ends in there, and I could see myself managing to finish it off while posted locally for a couple months, but I don't want to get in too early and jeopradize it's completion. On the other hand, I don't want to get an offer months after it finishes and have a 'what do I do now?' period inbetween. I will be asking CFRC their opinion, but I thought I'd throw out some feelers here too.


----------



## Godwinlee (23 Nov 2013)

I think you should apply ASAP. If they give you an offer you can delay your BMQ date if it comes early, my cousin was scheduled to start in summer but got it delayed to October. If your file doesn't get processed in time though then there's nothing you can do. My experience is with the reserves recruiting process though it could be different for reg force.


----------



## marinemech (23 Nov 2013)

Apply now to get the ball rolling for the new fiscal year on April 1


----------



## Togakure (23 Nov 2013)

Godwinlee - My understanding is you actually get a bypass if you're qualified and have been out for less than 3 years. Have you heard any differently? And btw, you QOR?

Marinemech - Do you know if they're just holding applications till April 1st?


----------



## DAA (23 Nov 2013)

Togakure said:
			
		

> I got out of the CF coming up on a year ago (it's complicated), and I'm looking at rejoining.



Everything depends on your release item (ie; 4.c.) and what qualifications you achieved (ie; were you QL3 qualified) prior to getting out.


----------



## Togakure (23 Nov 2013)

I got out 4(c) I think - the voluntary release 'you're not fired, you're quitting' one. I'm not looking to rejoin my old trade though. I'm looking to do an officer trade, but I got out as a Cpl with QL5 and PLQ.


----------



## DAA (23 Nov 2013)

Togakure said:
			
		

> I got out 4(c) I think - the voluntary release 'you're not fired, you're quitting' one. I'm not looking to rejoin my old trade though. I'm looking to do an officer trade, but I got out as a Cpl with QL5 and PLQ.



Okay, then you "retain" all your previous qualifications.  But on the bad side, because you are not trying to get back into your previous occupation, you get treated as just another applicant to the CF.  You will have to do BMOQ, but whether or not they will grant you partial waivers for this, is another issue.  They should, but it may require a PLAR, which takes time.

Whether you are re-applying as ROTP or DEO (ie; already have a degree), you should apply now.  Don't wait!


----------



## Togakure (23 Nov 2013)

I've got BMOQ covered already  I was an NCM, then an officer, then an NCM. Been a busy few years!
So hey, I saw the CANFORGEN (or was it a DAOD?) that mentioned that Reg F re-enrolments get their seniority and pay back if they're within 5 years. That document specifically mentioned re-entries to your old trade, but I figured that seniority is seniority since time in is time in. Am I way off here?


----------



## marinemech (23 Nov 2013)

unlike us puny mortal, who run everything from January 1 to December 31, the government goes from April 1 till March 31, they would likely still be doing low level stuff (CFAT, Interviews and Medicals) but till the "New Fiscal Year" anyone who is not past point "x" (merit listed?) may or may not proceed any further. In the Case of being a former member, it may move quicker or it may run like cold molasses uphill as there is more to look at per se


----------



## nn1988 (23 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> unlike us puny mortal, who run everything from January 1 to December 31, the government goes from April 1 till March 31, they would likely still be doing low level stuff (CFAT, Interviews and Medicals) but till the "New Fiscal Year" anyone who is not past point "x" (merit listed?) may or may not proceed any further. In the Case of being a former member, it may move quicker or it may run like cold molasses uphill as there is more to look at per se



I find your lack of punctuation and proper use of capitalization disturbing.


----------



## DAA (23 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> unlike us puny mortal, who run everything from January 1 to December 31, the government goes from April 1 till March 31, they would likely still be doing low level stuff (CFAT, Interviews and Medicals) but till the "New Fiscal Year" anyone who is not past point "x" (merit listed?) may or may not proceed any further. In the Case of being a former member, it may move quicker or it may run like cold molasses uphill as there is more to look at per se



You would think that a "former member" would move more quickly but that isn't always the case.    

Recruiting is year round and based on available or forecasted positions and not entirely based on Calendar or Fiscal year, except in certain instances.

So my ultimate "pet peeve", is when someone is told "Sorry, no room at the Inn, we're going to close your file for this year but you can re-apply again in April when your occupational choices re-open".  I just plain and simple hate that!!!  Especially at this time of the year, when someone is applying NCM  for say Combat Engineer/Artymn/Infmn/Crmn and there are positions available after 1 Apr but the selections for those positions start taking place on 1 Feb..........yup, you missed the boat by applying in Apr...

So if you're looking for a time to apply, it's hard to predict.  Anytime is a good time.


----------



## Togakure (23 Nov 2013)

See, that's interesting. My understanding (obviously now incorrectly) was that everything opens on April 1st, so that would be the best time to apply. I'm thinking that if I walked in on Monday, getting an offer by June would be a bit overly optimistic, and that July or August might be a bit more reasonable. I figure that by the time I get my application together it'll be mid December and therefore the file won't move till January anyways.


----------



## DAA (24 Nov 2013)

Togakure said:
			
		

> See, that's interesting. My understanding (obviously now incorrectly) was that everything opens on April 1st, so that would be the best time to apply. I'm thinking that if I walked in on Monday, getting an offer by June would be a bit overly optimistic, and that July or August might be a bit more reasonable. I figure that by the time I get my application together it'll be mid December and therefore the file won't move till January anyways.



In reality, if you applied in mid-Dec, chances are the CFRC responsible for your processing wouldn't even get you in for CFAT until late Jan or early Feb.  Then you still have to do the Med, Garda and ERC Screenings and finally the interview.  So now you are into possibly Mar or in most cases May or Jun.

But then again, everything depends on just which CFRC you are dealing with.


----------



## Godwinlee (24 Nov 2013)

Togakure said:
			
		

> Godwinlee - My understanding is you actually get a bypass if you're qualified and have been out for less than 3 years. Have you heard any differently? And btw, you QOR?



Oh I see..yes I'm QOR.


----------



## Togakure (8 Dec 2013)

I used to be GGHG 
That was uh... many a moon past.


----------

